#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide

## Azad

*Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Regards
AzadSee More: Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide

----------


## shakmed

Tks Azad. Keep on doing good work.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## s@ndy

Many thanks

----------


## nomanfahmi

Azad,
Thanks alot for the great guide. Keep up the good work

----------


## s@ndy

Dear Azad;

Do you also have some of the tools from the ORP Toolbox to share?

Thanks again

----------


## Azad

Dear Sandy,

I don't have anything additional, as I am not in Project Management, did not feel the need to get copies.

Azad

----------


## gord

thanks alot, bro.

----------


## zare

Dear Azad,

Thanks for your valuable link. However, the chapter 1 is missing. Woul you check it and upload once more.

Regards,

----------


## pipe

Thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank... nice share.  It would be usefull for sure... Thanks again

----------


## mekkisam

________________________________________



Convective Heat and Mass Transfer
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Higher Education 
Author: W M Kays, M E Crawford, Bernhard Weigand 
ISBN: 0072990732
EAN: 9780072990737






**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide

----------


## orangminyak

Thank you, Azad.

----------


## unni

Azad,
Thanks alot for the great guide.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Azad, Thanks for the good book.

----------


## Scman

Thanks!!

----------


## gilbert

Please share Shell SPE

----------


## helalmallick

Thanks Azad really very informative ..if u dont mind do u have anything on project estimates (intial Bidding and tendering ) 
Thanks again
Regards
helalmallick@gmail.com

----------


## xud9999

Thanks for a good job!

----------


## DEBIMA

the link is dead, is anyone who downloaded  willing to share it again?

----------


## Azad

Try this Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks a lot

----------


## zorran

Great thanks !

----------


## Shahin71

Would you please upload again



The link is deadSee More: Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide

----------


## Azad

I checked it - it works for me!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rumimallick

Dear Azad 


please send me the book hashmmisb@gmail.com
the link is not working for me 

Thanks in advance

----------


## ahmademam81

I really need this guide & I can't access the link , please be so kind & send it to my email ahmademam@aim.com

----------


## Chinmoy

Mr Azad Please upload it to some other place.




> I checked it - it works for me!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlitosarenas

sir this link, is merely death, could you please provide the right and working link? carlosarenasbustos@gmail.com

----------


## carlitosarenas

thanks!

----------


## carlitosarenas

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## carlitosarenas

Azad, Please help me with the book's link, And I can help you too!!!!

----------


## carlitosarenas

thanks very much

----------


## ahmedsamir

links is dead re-upload please

----------


## jzx27

The link is not not available now. Could you please upload again? Thanks

----------


## sulabh_87

Link is dead. Please re-upload.

See More: Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide

----------


## masboy

Please revive the link, thank you

----------


## Timur Abiy

Good morning, guys!

Could you please update the links with Opportunity & Project Management Guide?

Thanks a lot!

----------


## john zink

link not found

----------


## deskdesign

please upload this link for :Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide, will be gladly appreciated.

----------


## Azad

New Link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## gasoil

Thank you Azad

----------


## khalid655

please share again Azad

----------


## Azad

Khalid,

The link is still active :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## logicsum

Thank you so much for the good share.

----------


## c2h6

Thanks you !!!!

----------


## sambun

Thank Azad.

----------


## ravikrs

> Link is dead. Please re-upload.



Thanks for your help

See More: Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide

----------


## likurg2009

Thanks a lot Azad.

----------


## Jailam

Thanks a Million  :Smile:

----------


## Azad

New Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. Azad,
Thank you very much

----------


## raz

> *Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Do you have latest version of this Shell guide?????

----------


## raz

> New Link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Do you have latest version of this Shell guide?????

----------


## raz

Who has latest version of Shell - Opportunity & Project Management Guide?

----------


## padua

Thanks very much.

----------


## markdbell

Thanks. One of the best Company capital project document out there!

----------

